# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Εκτός λειτουργίας η Omnivoice;

## Panormitis

Λειτουργεί η Omnivoice σε κάποιον;
Έχω ένα Grandstream HT801 που συνδεόταν στους servers sipgr.omnivoice.eu & sip.omnivoice.eu και λειτουργούσε απρόσκοπτα μέχρι τώρα, αλλά δεν συνδέεται από χτες το βράδυ.

----------


## gcf

Σε μένα δεν είχε προβλήματα

----------


## Panormitis

Επανήλθε μόλις τώρα

----------


## Giama

Κι εγω ειδα νωρις το πρωι ειδοποιηση απο το fritzbox οτι ειναι για πανω απο 1 ωρα εκτος λειτουργιας ο αριθμος μου της omnivoice. Λογικα αργα τη νυχτα θα ξεκινησε το προβλημα.

----------

